# prejudices and realities !!!



## eastman (Feb 16, 2005)

everyone has some prejudices about somewhere...if you had one and you had the opportunity to see if it is real, tell me what was your prejudice and how was the reality?


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

French are assholes -------> yes it was true


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Do not "generalize", please!
hno:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I might see either a lock or some briggings on this one


----------



## Pieter_Van_Classen (Aug 18, 2005)

This thread is totally irrelevant, close it please.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

:lock: :lock:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

zaqattaq said:


> French are assholes -------> yes it was true


Please, don't make a fool of you :sleepy:


:deadthrea


----------



## Anton (Oct 4, 2002)

I think some of you are missing the intent of this thread.

So, anyywa, many people seem to have a very bad impression of Indonesia. There’s not much good in the western media about Indonesia, at least not in Australia. Sure, there are some problems but they are not representative of the whole country. Particularly the idea that “they are all terrorists”. Sure, there is a tiny miniscule group of crazy assholes who have done of lot of damage, but they are no way representative of the Indonesia or Indonesians.

Indonesians are a delightful people. I have lived and travelled a lot there – I strongly recommend it to anyone, particularly those looking for adventure travel. The country’s natural and cultural assets might be matched, but are not surpassed by any other. 

I got married there in 2004 (Java) and about 20 friends and family came over from Australia. We all had a ball. They are still telling me how blown away they were by the country and people. Half say it is the best trip they have ever had and are planning to go back.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Honestly I don't find anything negative on Indonesians cause the fact that I know alot of Indonesians here in HK and most of them are friendly. But I also met some who are just a bunch of @&$^*@. There was an area in Causeway Bay where most of the stores are either Indonesian owned or serve Indonesian clientle. One of the stores had internet usage and I ask if I can surf and the lady said it's for Indonesians only. But again, each nationality have their good and bad parts.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Simply saying what the thread asked, this is just what I have encountered.


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

most people have have racist things to say about arabs, until they visit the countires in the mideast they change there way of thinking


----------



## Anton (Oct 4, 2002)

Towers said:


> most people have have racist things to say about arabs, until they visit the countires in the mideast they change there way of thinking


This seems to be the case all ‘round the world. Usually those people that get a bad rep turn out to be delightful and not very different to our own country – lol. Except zaqattaq may suggest France is an exception


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

May I say I don't mean all of the French, just the Parisians


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> May I say I don't mean all of the French, just the Parisians


Well you said French on your previous post not Parisians so I'm assuming that it's all French!

BTW, the nicest French are from Nice


----------



## Anton (Oct 4, 2002)

WANCH said:


> BTW, the nicest French are from Nice


isn't there an Island in Greece called ******? (sp?). Are its inhabitants thus all Lesbians? 

(ok, i am sure this is a very old joke)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Anton said:


> isn't there an Island in Greece called ******? (sp?). Are its inhabitants thus all Lesbians?
> 
> (ok, i am sure this is a very old joke)


I wouldn't know since I never been to Greece. But I've been to Paris and I had my experiences. I've met some who are nice and some who are not especially those in the Montemare area. But it was pretty difficult communication since most of them cannot speak fluent English. Those I've met who speaks it fluently are those who those receptionists in a La Defense office.


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

well many people think that Panama City is a jungle with ugly buildings and chickens everywhere. (Well yes we have some areas with ugly buildings like any other place). But when they come here they see a very developed city with a nice skyline. I think Hollywood make those kind of prejudice in the mind of people, like with the chickens everywhere..


----------



## carewser (Mar 12, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> French are assholes -------> yes it was true


I must commend the moderators for allowing this, in spite of the howls of other forumers. A question was asked, and zaqattaq answered it, based on his experience. Nothing wrong with that, yet at many other forums, this would have been deleted. It's nice to see there is still SOME freedom of speech left!

The question is a paradox though. If i am prejudiced against a place, why would i go there? I wouldn't!


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

Towers said:


> most people have have racist things to say about arabs, until they visit the countires in the mideast they change there way of thinking


The sad thing is that people who think they hate arabs will most likely never visit the mideast :bash:


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

I can't stand people who think that Americans are stupid, xenophobic, racist, imperialistic, idiots who know very little about the world around them. I'm not a left-winger, but rather someone who politics are very middle of the road, and yet I and many other Americans still respect other cultures around the world. 

Most people forget that the US is still a major destination for immigrants from all over the world. Here in Atlanta I am friends with people who moved here recently from Italy, Bangladesh, Algeria, Mexico, Argentina, Brazil, Peru, Colombia, Japan, Korea, Dubai (in the UAE), China, Germany, Norway and many more countries. 

Almost all of my friends love the US and even though they miss the land of their birth, they wouldn't go back in a minute.

And I'm not going to say the politically correct comment that most Americans say on SSC that they hate George Bush. I think he's made some major mistakes, but before 9/11 many people were worried because he was such an isolationist. He didn't want American troops in most places they are stationed around the world. But, after 9/11 he became a much different president and most Americans supported him when he routed the Taliban and maybe Al-Qaida out of Afghanistan. Most knowledgeable Americans also supported him in his build up to the invasion of Iraq. But, as we get close to three years of combat in Iraq about two-thirds of Americans think he is doing a bad job. Especially, since Bush administration seems not to have made any plans for what they were going to do once they had conquered Iraq. They really thought that the Iraqi people would throw roses at the soldiers. He highly underestimated the complexity of Iraq and he and many thousands of loyal soldiers are paying for it with their lives and with missing limbs.

Americans are very aware of the situation in the world and most don't like being treated like a bunch of idiots who believe anything they are told by their government.

It's not fair to blame the whole Arab world for the 19 crazies who flew hijacked plans into the World Trade Center towers and the Pentagon, but it is also not fair to blame all Americans for stupid policy decisions made by a President who would lose if he had to run for re-election today.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

It irretates me that so many muslim countries think Denmark is closed and racist... if they actually knew us they would know it couldn't be further from the truth!


----------



## ronald (Dec 10, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> It irretates me that so many muslim countries think Denmark is closed and racist... if they actually knew us they would know it couldn't be further from the truth!


It's strange they think that way, given that Denmark spends a significant amount of its GDP on foreign development aid. They (arab nations) should be thankfull instead!


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Because of a couple of idiotic and ignorant caricatures many people in the Muslim world no longer view Denmark and the EU in general as a "neutral" party capable of solving problems between the US and parts of the Arab world. Yet the US is trashed throughout many parts of Europe and the Arab world because of the actions of George Bush. It really sucks when a few people can ruin the reputation of a whole country or continent.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One of the things I've experienced when I was in the US is I've met a few who think HK is in Japan or look at HK as primitive. That changed their minds when I showed them a picture of the skyline with The Symphony of Lights.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Well so many people think the Philippines is all crap, poverty, dirt, slums, terrorists, abu sayyaf, rebels, prostitutes, sex workers, corruption. Well, this is something that is inevitable thanks to International Media. Let's see, very few tourists come, people are typcasted as "poor", "uneducated" and "slaves", what else and oh! the name Philippines is also synonymous to suffering now!

Thank you international media for making The Philippines earn the reputation for being a melting pot of dirt, disasters and the damned!

I don't have to prove anything... It's your choice whether you'll believe or not.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> It irretates me that so many muslim countries think Denmark is closed and racist... if they actually knew us they would know it couldn't be further from the truth!


This is very very saddening. Well, personally I think Danish people are just like everyone of us: we make mistakes but the level of vengeance our Muslim fellowmen give the Danish is very shocking!


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> Because of a couple of idiotic and ignorant caricatures many people in the Muslim world no longer view Denmark and the EU in general as a "neutral" party capable of solving problems between the US and parts of the Arab world. Yet the US is trashed throughout many parts of Europe and the Arab world because of the actions of George Bush. It really sucks when a few people can ruin the reputation of a whole country or continent.



Its funny because from what I have read during colonial times and up around till the 1960's the U.S. was generally seen as the more impartial and benevolent compared to the European powers (1967 was the deciding breaking point I think). Then it the pendulam swung to the Eurpeans and now it who knows where it is going. 

Now Europeans are having some serious issue with their own Muslim popuations and with cultural differances (where as with the U.S. they are more political). 

The U.S. was thrashed in the Middle East well before 9-11 or Bush came along though. That was just the crescendo event that made everything more stark but had already been evindantly there for a long time.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

OtAkAw said:


> Well so many people think the Philippines is all crap, poverty, dirt, slums, terrorists, abu sayyaf, rebels, prostitutes, sex workers, corruption. Well, this is something that is inevitable thanks to International Media. Let's see, very few tourists come, people are typcasted as "poor", "uneducated" and "slaves", what else and oh! the name Philippines is also synonymous to suffering now!
> 
> Thank you international media for making The Philippines earn the reputation for being a melting pot of dirt, disasters and the damned!
> 
> I don't have to prove anything... It's your choice whether you'll believe or not.


At least HK doesn't view Filipinos as that!


----------



## Bosanac (Oct 2, 2005)

Bosnia has a very bad rep. Mention Bosnia to anyone, and war, killings and genocide are the first things that come to mind. War ended in 95 and once the cameras leave, nobody sees the reconstruction or progress the country made and is still making. Sarajevo is seen as some kind of european Kabul. A lot of people think its a dangerous country where's still unrest going on. Not to mention that amongst western Europeans the entire Balkans region is seen as this backward, barbaric black hole of europe. Now that I'm living in the US it gets even worse. I got asked plenty of times if we have electricity over there. :| 

Most people wouldnt consider Bosnia in their wildest dream as a tourist destination. Yet the country has so much history and natural beauty which makes it definetly worth a visit. There are great mountains for hiking and skiing (Sarajevo did hold the winter olympics in 84 you know). Also, Lonely Planet just came out with a book of the 200 best cities in the world, and Sarajevo ranked 43rd.  

and to shatter some of those stereotypes, here's a thread with some pics from Sarajevo: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318435


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

I love all people of the world. Everyone everywhere. If I had to admit one prejudice of mine, it'd be of Americans in the south. Obviously there are wonderful people everywhere (i.e. Nick in Atlanta), but here in the Northern USA, when I think of Southerners, I think of fat, dumb, pickup driving confederate flag waving Christian nuts. That's obviously not true for the entire region, but its the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

hmm.. I'd rather not say anything


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Maybe I've got to say this. The Chinese are the worst immigration officers that ever existed. But the Chinese tour guides are really nice, I should say.


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

WANCH said:


> One of the things I've experienced when I was in the US is I've met a few who think HK is in Japan or look at HK as primitive. That changed their minds when I showed them a picture of the skyline with The Symphony of Lights.


as a korean living in britain i got a lot of "is korea in china/japan?" :gaah: or as you said they thought it was a primitive country :rant: but i dont get that so much now because all their whizzy gadgets and phones are made in Korea. the "best" time was my mum who was asked by an old lady where she was from, when she replied "korea" the old lady said: "aww you poor thing! england must be so much better! im sure you're happy to have escaped" :bash: 
im astounded by people ignorance where places are, im in geography class and pretty much nobody knew where Bangladesh was... cmon thats an easy one, its hardly somewhere more obscure like Bhutan, and its GEOGRAPHY which im sorry is worrying!


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Based on my experiences, the US Customs workers (or whatever their called they check your passport and sometimes hand check your luggage) in airports are sarcastic and impatient.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

cosmoManila said:


> Maybe I've got to say this. The Chinese are the worst immigration officers that ever existed. But the Chinese tour guides are really nice, I should say.


Where did you go? If you're talking about HK, they're not worst but serious.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Renkinjutsushi said:


> Based on my experiences, the US Customs workers (or whatever their called they check your passport and sometimes hand check your luggage) in airports are sarcastic and impatient.


 I nearly missed a flight because there was some metal logo in the sole of my shoes right after that idiot shoe bomber guy.

You should all have seen the guys face when he first ran it trough the machine :lol:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One of the things I experienced when I visited The United States is how some Asian Americans look at Asians especially youths in Los Angeles. 

There was one time I met some narrow minded mofos who called us FOBS since we looked different from them. In fact one of my friends visiting was jumped by some of them when he was staying in Eagle Rock and was even hit on the head with a crow bar. The perps though were caught, went to jail and were charged for assault and battery.

That's why I rarely associate with Asian Americans even I'm Asian myself when I visit the US!


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

are you kidding me!!! im arab and latin i face prejudice everywhere i turn by everyone, yet again i never generalize about any group of people because of a few racist idiots


----------



## Anton (Oct 4, 2002)

conquest said:


> are you kidding me!!! im arab and latin i face prejudice everywhere i turn by everyone, yet again i never generalize about any group of people because of a few racist idiots


That's good, but so many people do generalise based on the actions of a minority. hno:


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Where did you go? If you're talking about HK, they're not worst but serious.


I wish to rephrase what I said. It's MAINLAND, China. For me Hong Kong and Macanese immigration officers are not rude.

Singaporeans are the kindest.


----------

